# Woofstock show! Vallejo, Ca June 10-14th



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This weekend coming up is the very fun Woofstock cluster, where they encourage exhibitors and guests to dress like hippies, are having a live band playing on saturday night and have a Costume contest for humans and for the dogs (pets or show dogs) on saturday. Sooooo much fun!! I love this show. Not a huge maltese entry but there are entries. Marina will be showing her puppy Emma (and showing Lucy in juniors)

Here is the judging program for Thurs (scroll down to the end for the info on the costume contest, etc) 
http://www.infodog.com/jps/1870/jpg1870.pdf
Thurs
Maltese show at 10:15 in ring 1

fri
12:15 pm in ring 3

Sat
2:30 pm in ring 4

Sun
10am in ring 1

Let me know if you need anymore info! This is a really fun show - nice fairgrounds and great atmosphere.

There will also be a fantastic portrait photographer there, the Winning Image. LOVE THEIR WORK! So if you wanted to have professional portraits done at a reasonable price, they should be there all weekend
The Winning Image | Professional Dog Show Portraits & Dog Advertising Photography


we will be there all 4 days (thurs - sun) and as you can imagine, this is one of Marina's favorite shows to go to, LOL. She's already trying to work on her outfits


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish I was closer to Vallejo - I'd stop in! 

I know you guys will have a great time and good luck!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Dangit! I always miss the fun stuff! I'm going to be in So Cal this weekend!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MandyMc65 said:


> I wish I was closer to Vallejo - I'd stop in!
> 
> I know you guys will have a great time and good luck!!!


It should be fun - and more importantly - hopefully Marina will get that last qualifying juniors win!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

moshi melo said:


> Dangit! I always miss the fun stuff! I'm going to be in So Cal this weekend!


Oh man!! Well, hopefully next time!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Ooooooh, sounds fun! I may think about going! I still have a floppy hat and poncho from 19--nevermind.


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

Oooh I was a hippie for Halloween! I should wear my costume! I'm hoping to make it at least on Sunday but since the Maltese are late on Saturday maybe I'll go both days! I'd love to go Saturday night


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mss said:


> Ooooooh, sounds fun! I may think about going! I still have a floppy hat and poncho from 19--nevermind.


Oh that would be WONDERFUL to meet you!! Let me know if you can make it! is it far from you? 



maggpi21 said:


> Oooh I was a hippie for Halloween! I should wear my costume! I'm hoping to make it at least on Sunday but since the Maltese are late on Saturday maybe I'll go both days! I'd love to go Saturday night


That would be great!!! Let me know if you want me to get tickets for you and your mom for the BBQ they are having saturday night, Marina and I are going, with the live band to play afterwards.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds extra fun!!!  Fingers crossed for Marina (I'm SURE she'll do it, she is a Pro!)


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I couldn't get the link to work today!

Just as well--there were some other things I really needed to do today--

Tomorrow might still be possible if I get moving early enough!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sound like a lot of fun. I'll try to make it one of the days. I'll let you know which when I work it out.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think tomorrow may actually be the last day. 
Here's the schedule for tomorrow (Sunday, June 13) that I finally found! http://www.infodog.com/jps/873/jpg873.pdf


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> Sound like a lot of fun. I'll try to make it one of the days. I'll let you know which when I work it out.


Dah.....what day is today? I think last week was to much (lots of work stuff happening.) I didn't even realize what the date is. :smilie_tischkante:

Well it was a great weekend for the woof-fest.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I didn't go today after all--I got overheated yesterday (90's in Sacramento) and woke up not feeling so great this morning. Summer is supposed to come on gradually--what happened? 

I checked some of the results of the shows and I think Bellarata dogs did well!  I hope to hear about it from them! Their humans, that is.


----------

